# S54 - valve adjustments



## Dennis33 (Nov 4, 2003)

According to the "BIMMER" magazine:

"Since the S54 engine has the mechanical method of valve actuation, which replaced the hydraulic lifters used on the S52 engine, it requires periodic inspection and clearance adjustments every 15,000 miles, depending how the engine is run".

My S54 engine has always had more valve noise than my S52 engine.
It is my understanding that as the S54 valves start to need to be adjusted, they make even more noise. Is this true?

I have 21K miles on my S54 engine and have not had the valves adjusted.

I am interested in hearing from other S54 owners about when they had their valves adjusted.

The BMW dealer talked me into another year of BMW dealer maintenance for $425.
They said that the "Inspection I" on the S54 engine, which I believe includes a valve adjustment, costs over $900, if done without part of the maintenance.

Comments?


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

Lol, its funny because I just happened to leave the Z forum...


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Well, BIMMER is not known for quality correct technical information.

Yes, S54 engines have to have teh valves adjusted. But not every 15K miles (every oil change). I think they get checked at each Inspection interval (every 30K miles). But check the list in your Warranty and Service Manual that came with the car.


----------

